

Things you didn't know JavaScript could do - olind
http://www.netmagazine.com/features/10-things-you-didnt-know-javascript-could-do

======
s_henry_paulson
Expected a "10 things you already know" list, but ended up quite surprised by
some of these.

I found the last two especially interesting.

------
tbassetto
Why not mentioning running Linux kernel? <http://bellard.org/jslinux>

Also, with <https://github.com/kripken/emscripten> you can run a "port" quite
a bunch of apps to JavaScript.

And don't forget you can decode several audio codecs:
<http://labs.official.fm/codecs/> and video codecs:
<https://github.com/mbebenita/Broadway> \+
<http://people.xiph.org/~bens/route9/route9.html>

------
jiggy2011
None of these are massively surprising, you can pretty much shim your way into
doing anything when you have control of the environment. Turing equivalence
and all that..

